
Dice Tech Salary Survey 2017 [pdf] - henryw
http://marketing.dice.com/pdf/Dice_TechSalarySurvey_TechPro_2017.pdf
======
arcanus
"Due to a high number of outliers in the data, the 2015 salary number was
revised to better reflect a change in outlier methodology and an adjusted
number has been reported this year."

This is getting hit on constantly, but still interesting that the average of
about 100k has a pretty big delta versus:

"the total comp for “a good hacker” is $250k+/yr, not even counting perks like
free food and having really solid insurance." ([http://danluu.com/startup-
tradeoffs/](http://danluu.com/startup-tradeoffs/))

